# Nova's stuff



## nova

Current stuff

Monitors:
Sony KF-50WE610 50" LCD RP
Mitsubishi CS-32207 32" CRT
Panasonic CT-32E13G 32" CRT

Receivers:
Denon 3805
Sony STR-DE995
Kenwood VR-507

DVD / CD:
Sony DVP-NS725P
Mitsubishi DD-2000
Kenwood CD-423M

Cassette Tape:
Kenwood CT-405

Speakers:
RBH 1266-SE x 2
RBH 661-SE x 1
RBH 66-SE x 2
RBH MC-414C x 1
RBH MC-4C x 4
Kenwood KS-505HT x 5
Creative Inspire 5200 x 5

Subs:
RBH 1212-SE
RBH TS-10AP
Kenwood SW-35 HT
Creative Inspire 5200

DishNetwork:
PVR-508
DP-301

Other stuff:
Sony PSII
Harmony 680
Victrola RCA Victor 3VF346
Radio Shack Analog SPL meter
Avia


----------



## nova

Found an old pic of my main system,.... thought some of ya might like to see it.


----------



## keelay

Nice RBH's They look pretty sweet in there. I wish my system could be so minimalistic. I like the clean setup and the openness of the layout.

Kyle


----------



## nova

Thank you,... I'm a bit partial to it myself . Though I imagine some acoustic treatments would do wonders for the sound.


----------



## Jeff Aguilar

That is a really clean setup! Looks really good. I like the fact that everything seems to look well together, the silver receiver, dvd player, stand, tv and event the speakers. Really does look awesome! I bet it sounds as good too!

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## nova

Thank you Jeff. I was not too keen on the silver Denon after I bought it. Kept thinking I should'a got it in black. But the wife wanted this TV stand and at the time there were not many DVD players to pick from that were black. So in the end I guess it worked out fine.


----------



## nova

Forgot about this thread. All three of those monitor/TV's have died and took the DVD players with them. The Sony receiver and Kenwood speakers and sub now belong to one of my former wives.

Current stuff

Monitors:
Sony KDL-40S5100
Panasonic TC-L32C3

Receivers:
Denon 3805
Kenwood VR-507

DVD / CD:
Kenwood CD-423M

Cassette Tape:
Kenwood CT-405

Blu-ray:
Sony BDP-S580
Panasonic DMP-BDT210

Speakers:
RBH 1266-SE x 2
RBH 661-SE x 1
RBH 66-SE x 2
RBH MC-414C x 1
RBH MC-4C x 4
Creative Inspire 5200 x 5

Subs:
RBH 1212-SE
RBH TS-10AP
Creative Inspire 5200

DishNetwork:
VIP 722 DVR

Other stuff:
Harmony 680
Victrola RCA Victor 3VF346
Radio Shack Analog SPL meter
Avia


----------

